# Vorsicht!Ebay Auktion Nicolai Lambda



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Limitiertes-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a71c76097


----------



## rossifumi (19. März 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Limitiertes-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a71c76097




Also bei der Auktion hätte ich als Käufer irgendwie jetzt schon Bauchschmerzen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das einzig limitierte an dem Rad die Intelligenz
des Verkäufers  Unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Also bei der Auktion hätte ich als Käufer irgendwie jetzt schon Bauchschmerzen.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das einzig limitierte an dem Rad die Intelligenz
> des Verkäufers  Unglaublich.


"Enduro Cross und Street Einsatz" ^^


----------



## DerandereJan (19. März 2012)

Ach du Schice.......


----------



## rossifumi (19. März 2012)

Also da habe ich den Verkäufer jetzt direkt mal nach einer Kopie der Rechnung gefragt. Mal schauen was da als Antwort zurück kommt.
Vielleicht steht ja irgendwo auf der Rechnung versteckt als Kostenpunkt ein gebrauchter VW Golf oder so, um auf 7000  zu kommen.^^


----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Also da habe ich den Verkäufer jetzt direkt mal nach einer Kopie der Rechnung gefragt. Mal schauen was da als Antwort zurück kommt.
> Vielleicht steht ja irgendwo auf der Rechnung versteckt als Kostenpunkt ein gebrauchter VW Golf oder so, um auf 7000  zu kommen.^^



Das könnte noch sein wenn man seine letzten Auktionen bei den Bewertungen so anschaut


----------



## Martin1508 (19. März 2012)

Oh Mann, wie geil ist das denn. Na ja, Arbeit war heute *******, wenigstens gibt es hier was zu lachen.


----------



## Bastelbasti (19. März 2012)

Was kostet das Rad denn üblicherweise, dass der Seller als Betrüger abgestempelt wird?


----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

Bastelbasti schrieb:


> Was kostet das Rad denn üblicherweise, dass der Seller als Betrüger abgestempelt wird?



Das Rad entspricht in keinster Weise der Beschreibung. Der Dämpfer welcher angeblich aus 2011 ist wird seit 2004 +-1 Jahr ncihtmehr gebaut. Der Rahmen so wie er dort steht müsste aus 2001 oder sowas in der Richtung sein. (Genauere Infos können dir andere User mit Sicherheit geben)

Die Teile sind alle richtig alt und quasi nichtsmehr Wert.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

Die Gabel ist doch eine Supermonster oder? Die Maxxis mit dem roten Streifen gabs doch auch zuletzt 2006 oder 2007, richtig?


----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist doch eine Supermonster oder? Die Maxxis mit dem roten Streifen gabs doch auch zuletzt 2006 oder 2007, richtig?



Das mit den Reifen könnte hinkommen. Es müsste eine normale Monster sein die bis 2006 gebaut wurde. Auch die Doubletrack Felgen gibt ewig nichtmehr. Und die waren damals schon 0815...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (19. März 2012)

Mir macht das eher so den Eindruck, als ob er beim Kauf des Bikes schon gelackmeiert wurde...


----------



## rossifumi (19. März 2012)

Haltet euch fest ^^

Hier die Antwort auf meine Rechnungsanfrage:


Hallo,
versuche Morgen bzw. Ãbermorgen nochmal hier in leipzig im Bike Depardment Ost vorbei zu fahren , und die Rechnung noch einmal Ausdrucken zu lassen.
Dann brÃ¤uchte ich aber noch deine eMail Adresse.

Aber hier mal die Preise damit du eine Vorstellung hast:

Rahmen inkl. Pulverbeschichtung 2500 Euro
Gabel inkl. Steckachse 1000 Euro
DÃ¤mpfer 400 Euro
Bremsen (ohne Scheiben) 450 Euro
Bremsscheiben 140 Euro
Schaltwerk 120 Euro
Lenkradschalthebel 30 Euro
Kette 100 Euro
Tretlager 60 Euro
Kurbelgarnitur 250 Euro
Kettenspanner 100 Euro
Sattel 100 Euro
SattelstÃ¼tze 70 Euro
LaufrÃ¤der inkl. Naben 500 Euro
Bereifung 120 Euro
Lenkervorbau 110 Euro
Steuersatz 100 Euro
Pedale 120 Euro
Lenker 170 Euro
Griffe 60 Euro


+ Arbeitsleistung inkl Stundensatz 500 Euro

= Gesamt Summe 7000 Euro
-------------------------------------------------

GruÃ..........



Ich kann die ganze Geschichte einfach nicht glauben.
Die Parts haben anno dazumal vielleicht die BetrÃ¤ge gekostet, aber er hat im Jahre 2011 sicherlich dafÃ¼r nicht 7000 Flocken auf den Tisch gelegt. So blond kann keiner sein.

Und wenn ich ein Bike fÃ¼r 7000 â¬ gekauft hÃ¤tte, dann wÃ¼rde ich die Rechnung einrahmen und an die Wand hÃ¤ngen, damit ich bei Reklamationen nicht lange suchen muss.


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Das Rad entspricht in keinster Weise der Beschreibung. Der Dämpfer welcher angeblich aus 2011 ist wird seit 2004 +-1 Jahr ncihtmehr gebaut. Der Rahmen so wie er dort steht müsste aus 2001 oder sowas in der Richtung sein. (Genauere Infos können dir andere User mit Sicherheit geben)
> 
> Die Teile sind alle richtig alt und quasi nichtsmehr Wert.



Baujahr 2001 Hauptrahmen kommt hin, allerdings ist der Hinterbau samt Wippe viel neuer.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

Sachtmal, ist euch aufgefallen, das er in der Liste eine 10fach XT-Kette + 10fach XTR-Ritzel aufführt, aber nur ein 9fach Saint-Schaltwerk? Was stimmt daran nicht, bzw. wie soll das funzen?


----------



## Timmy35 (19. März 2012)

Für die 1050, bei den es im Moment steht, würde ich es nehmen. Alleine schon wegen der Monster. Das ist schon ein richtiger Panzer und rollt bestimmt alles nieder. Bin gespannt, wofür das weggeht.


----------



## Bastelbasti (19. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Aber hier mal die Preise damit du eine Vorstellung hast:
> 
> Rahmen inkl. Pulverbeschichtung 2500 Euro
> Gabel inkl. Steckachse 1000 Euro
> ...


 
Muhahaha! Das sind ja mal echt Brüller!"Kette 100 Euro"! Muhahaha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Baujahr 2001 Hauptrahmen kommt hin, allerdings ist der Hinterbau samt Wippe viel neuer.



Ja, da wurde wohl auf das neue Wippen-/Umlenksystem umgerüstet


----------



## DerandereJan (19. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Lenkradschalthebel 30 Euro



Lenkrad zuschaltbar oder wie?


----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

Bastelbasti schrieb:


> Muhahaha! Das sind ja mal echt Brüller!"Kette 100 Euro"! Muhahaha!



Lenk (rad) schalthebel 30 Euro 

Ach das ist doch zum


----------



## TigersClaw (19. März 2012)

Er hat den Fehler eingesehen und die Auktion geändert.


----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Er hat den Fehler eingesehen und die Auktion geändert.




Aber auch nur weil ich ne mail geschrieben habe mit dem Inhalt:

Artikel entspricht nicht der Beschreibung ----> Betrug.

Die Antwort wollt ihr lieber nicht wissen

Ich wurde zumindest mit Junge u. Alter angesprochen

Ach und er hat mir versichert das der Rahmen von 2011 sei. Er hat ihn anfertigen lassen. Ich soll bei seinem Örtlichen-Bikeshop nachfragen.


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2012)

Naja, wenigstens ist das Lambda ein Nicolai 

Nicolai Dirt Rahmen bei ebay


----------



## rossifumi (19. März 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal einen Dämpfer mit 220mm Federweg sehen^^

Mir bleibt das ganze trotzdem suspekt


----------



## Lordseafox (19. März 2012)

Finde schon dass der Verkäufer das Nikolai sehr offen und  gut beschrieben hat.. 
Denke es kann auch mal passieren, dass man versehentlich die einzelnen Komponenten falsch darlegt. Es ist mir aus schusseligkeit im Ebay auch sogar mal passiert. ..
Also kann mir nicht unbedingt vorstellen, dass das Angebot da Hehlerware ist oder so, dafür wäre der Bieter mir zu sehr offen. Außerdem hat er das Bike sogar polizeilich registrieren lassen ! 

Naja wegen der ollen Rückantwort von ihm- würde mich auch angepisst fühlen , wenn mir jemand nen Diebstahl unterstellen würde, für ein Rad, wo man viel geld reingesteckt hat. 
In dem Fall ist sicherlich zu viel Geld in enige Teile gesteckt worden, die es sicher nicht wert waren. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Annahmen falsch liege, berichtigt mich.

Achso, der Lambada-Rahmen war im Bike -Workshopkatalog von 2008 noch unter der Rubrik Rahmen von Nikolai zu finden, also wurde er da nich produziert.


----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

[


----------



## rossifumi (19. März 2012)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> Finde schon dass der Verkäufer das Nikolai sehr offen und  gut beschrieben hat..
> Denke es kann auch mal passieren, dass man versehentlich die einzelnen Komponenten falsch darlegt. Es ist mir aus schusseligkeit im Ebay auch sogar mal passiert. ..
> Also kann mir nicht unbedingt vorstellen, dass das Angebot da Hehlerware ist oder so, dafür wäre der Bieter mir zu sehr offen. Außerdem hat er das Bike sogar polizeilich registrieren lassen !
> 
> ...




Also von Diebstahl war jetzt ja keine Rede, denn ein geklautes Lambda bei ebay zu verkaufen, wäre gar nicht mal so schlau.
Die Rahmen sind ja schon zu selten, um die schnell mal umlackiert bei ebay zu verscherbeln.
Der Bikeshop scheint sehr seriös zu sein, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie den Verkäufer so geprellt haben.
Lass dir einfach noch mal den Betrag durch den Kopf gehen.....Angeblicher Verkaufspreis von 7000  im Jahre 2011.
Was wohl klar ist, dass der Verkäufer von der Materie eines DH Bikes nicht besonders viel zu wissen scheint. Das zeigt schon die Partliste und deren Vollständigkeit. Auch die Preise grenzen an Utopie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau.com (19. März 2012)

Lordseafox schrieb:


> Finde schon dass der Verkäufer das Nikolai sehr offen und  gut beschrieben hat..
> Denke es kann auch mal passieren, dass man versehentlich die einzelnen Komponenten falsch darlegt. Es ist mir aus schusseligkeit im Ebay auch sogar mal passiert. ..
> Also kann mir nicht unbedingt vorstellen, dass das Angebot da Hehlerware ist oder so, dafür wäre der Bieter mir zu sehr offen. Außerdem hat er das Bike sogar polizeilich registrieren lassen !
> 
> ...



Ich habe keinen Diebstahl unterstellt, lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen Betrug darstellt wenn die Beschreibung nicht mit der angeboten Ware übereinstimmt.

Die Korrektur stimmt immer noch nicht. Der Hauptrahmen ist definitiv nicht von 2006.

Das polizeiliche Registrieren muss erstmal bewiesen werden. In Baden-Württemberg gibt es das auf jedenfall nicht. Es ist erst registriert, sobald es entwendet wurde.

Der Lambda Rahmen wurde bis 2011 noch in den heiligen Hallen geschweißt


----------



## Lordseafox (19. März 2012)

Ok! Ja da kommts mir mit dem Angebot auch etwas suspekt rüber..


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Also das mit der Polizeilichen Registrierung eines Bikes das gibt es in jedem Deutschen Bundesland, ist auch eine richtig feine Sache. Habe dieses bei meinen Nicolai sowie bei beiden Rädern meiner Töchter und das meiner Frau vornehmen lassen. Die Polizei Bietet diese Aktionen auch oft vor Einkaufsmärkten oder Schulen an. Auf nachfrage bei der Polizei gibt es auch feste Standorte wo diese Registrierungen vorgenommen werden können. Es wird einfach eine Spezielle Identnummer in den Rahmen eingelassen sowie ein Spezieller Aufkleber aufgebracht. Alles zusammen mit den Persönlichen Daten des Rad Besitzers wird in einer eigenen Datenbank der Polizei Eingetragen. Somit ist alles jederzeit bei einer Überprüfung des Rades abrufbar. Ich glaube nicht das der Verkäufer so Dumm sein würde es bei Ebay so offen anzupreisen. Zu der Auktion, über Hersteller Jahre lässt sich bestimmt zu recht Streiten, jedoch suche ich diesen Nicolai Rahmen also speziell den Lambda schon seit langen. Die Preise für Gebrauchte Rahmen lassen mich jedoch Geschockt von einen Kauf zurücktreten. Limitiert ? Also soweit ich Unterichtet bin wurden die Rahmen nicht  gerade in der Massen Protuktion Hergestellt und sind auch wirklich  reine Handarbeit. Auch hab ich mir einmal die Mühe gemacht die einzelnen Komponenten gebraucht zu suchen und preislich zusammen zu stellen. Ich komme jedoch auch da weit über den dort stehenden Aktuellen Ebay Preis. Hin oder her ich würde auch etwas mehr als 1050 Euro für das bei Ebay angebotene Bezahlen. Es würde mich immer noch Billiger kommen als viele Komponenten einzeln zu Kaufen. Die Monster würde mich genau wie die Saint schon Interessieren. Verstehe das ganze schlecht gewettere hier gegen den Verkäufer nicht. 7000 Euro Wert oder nicht, ich find das Bike nicht schlecht und ich denke das es schon etwas mehr Wert ist als der jetzige Preis dort


----------



## Stagediver (20. März 2012)

...und um uns dein Schöngerede mitzuteilen, hast du dich heute extra angemeldet?!

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## rossifumi (20. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> ...und um uns dein Schöngerede mitzuteilen, hast du dich heute extra angemeldet?!
> 
> Nichts für ungut.




Stimmt


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> ...und um uns dein Schöngerede mitzuteilen, hast du dich heute extra angemeldet?!
> 
> Nichts für ungut.




Ich glaube nicht, anscheinend ist es hier nur einigen Leuten statt gegeben Ihre Meinung und Ansicht offen zu legen


----------



## kylogos (20. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> ...und um uns dein Schöngerede mitzuteilen, hast du dich heute extra angemeldet?!
> 
> Nichts für ungut.



Hast Du diesen Textwust echt gelesen?


----------



## rossifumi (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, anscheinend ist es hier nur einigen Leuten statt gegeben Ihre Meinung und Ansicht offen zu legen



Natürlich kannst du deine Meinung äußern, aber man muss auch darauf gefasst sein, dass jemand anderes dann auch seine Meinung zu deiner Meinung sagt.

Wie gesagt, ein geklautes Bike wird hier sicher nicht verkauft, aber ich würde bei der Auktion nichts bieten, ohne mal einen Meter damit gefahren zu sein, denn vom Radsport scheint mir der Verkäufer nicht so viel zu wissen.

Also wer sich doch ein Lambda holt, der kennt sich doch normalerweise mit der Materie aus.


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Den sogennanten Textwurst  habe ich gelesen. Finde es nur nicht OK das nur weil mir das Bike gefällt ich mir etwas Unterstellen lassen muss.  Und ich Aktzeptiere jederzeit andere Meinungen. Jedoch scheinen diese Ansicht hier eine bestimmte Anzahl an Personen nicht zu teilen  Aber wenn ich mir die Monster den Lambda und die Saint einzeln Kaufen würde, so würde ich doch auch Gebraucht schon einiges mehr als 1050 Euro Bezahlen. Oder Irre ich mich ... Habe die Lambdas schon einzeln um die weit über 700 bis 1000 Euro Gebraucht zum Verkauf gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (20. März 2012)

kylogos schrieb:


> Hast Du diesen Textwust echt gelesen?



Hi. 

Ja, habe ich. Und ich bin wirklich der Ansicht, dass hierbei auf "aggressive" Art und Weise versucht wird, den Preis für ein veraltetes Gesamtprodukt in die Höhe zu trieben...
Auch die Grammatikschwächen sind im Ebay-Text wie auch in den Kommentaren von "Clymer" die selben...
Und ich wiederhole: Er hat sich heute erst im IBC angemeldet und versucht das Angebot hier zu beschönigen...

Leider kann man das Angebot als Nichtkäufer nur unzureichend bei Ebay melden. Wenn ich etwas Geld über hätte, würde ich das Rad ersteigern und dann beim Auktionshaus eine Meldung machen in Hinsicht "Artikel entspricht nicht der Beschreibung". Danach den Handel rückabwickeln und fertig ist der Lack...


Grüsse


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Den sogennanten Textwurst  habe ich gelesen. Finde es nur nicht OK das nur weil mir das Bike gefÃ¤llt ich mir etwas Unterstellen lassen muss.  Und ich Aktzeptiere jederzeit andere Meinungen. Jedoch scheinen diese Ansicht hier eine bestimmte Anzahl an Personen nicht zu teilen  Aber wenn ich mir die Monster den Lambda und die Saint einzeln Kaufen wÃ¼rde, so wÃ¼rde ich doch auch Gebraucht schon einiges mehr als 1050 Euro Bezahlen. Oder Irre ich mich ... Habe die Lambdas schon einzeln um die weit Ã¼ber 700 bis 1000 Euro Gebraucht zum Verkauf gesehen.



bezahlen mÃ¼ssen und dafÃ¼r bekommen sind zwei paar Stiefel

all die Totems mit 1.5 Steuerrohr im Bikemarkt sind auch > 500 â¬ wert
aber bezahlen wird das keiner mehr...

Gebrauchtpreise sind immer schwierig.
Wenn man den einen KÃ¤ufer findet, der genau das sucht, bekommt man auch die angestrebte Summe.
Der Wert eines Gegenstands wird nicht durch die Summe der einzelnen Kaufpreise ermittelt...da spielt der eigene Wunsch und SentimentalitÃ¤t keine Rolle.


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ja, habe ich. Und ich bin wirklich der Ansicht, dass hierbei auf "aggressive" Art und Weise versucht wird, den Preis für ein veraltetes Gesamtprodukt in die Höhe zu trieben...
> Auch die Grammatikschwächen sind im Ebay-Text wie auch in den Kommentaren von "Clymer" die selben...
> ...



ruhig Brauner...
ganz schön harter Tobak, den du hier verstreust.

Bei diesem Angebot sind viele Bilder dabei,
daher weiss man was man kauft.

und ob sich ein Käufer ohne Fachwissen dieses Rad ins Haus holen würde,
sei mal dahin gestellt

Oder das ein ahnungsloser Käufer nicht trotzdem mit diesem Bike glücklich wird,
ist auch noch nicht geklärt.

Die Artikelbeschreibung is Murks und maximal übertrieben.
Wobei das bei Gebrauchtwaren ja Gang und Gäbe ist.
Schau mal in den Bikemarkt...da ärgere ich mich ständig über sowas.

Aber ich muss es ja auch nicht kaufen!


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ja, habe ich. Und ich bin wirklich der Ansicht, dass hierbei auf "aggressive" Art und Weise versucht wird, den Preis fÃ¼r ein veraltetes Gesamtprodukt in die HÃ¶he zu trieben...
> Auch die GrammatikschwÃ¤chen sind im Ebay-Text wie auch in den Kommentaren von "Clymer" die selben...
> ...



Da fehlen einen einfach die Worte, ich hÃ¤tte eine Antwort auf meine Frage erwartet jedoch glaub weiterhin was du Denkst. Wollte auch nicht das du dich angegriffen fÃ¼hlst, was anscheinend der Fall ist. Nur muss ich festellen das der einzige der hier Agressiv reagiert du zu seien scheinst. Und wenn ich ehrlich meine Meinung da legen darf, ich persÃ¶nlich mÃ¶chte wenn ich etwas bei Ebay Verkaufe dich auch nicht als Bieter haben wollen. Denn das was du da vor hÃ¤ttest âwenn du zu genÃ¼gend Geld zur verfÃ¼gung hÃ¤ttestâ dieses wÃ¼rde einen Fall von Betrug da stellen. Wie gesagt wÃ¼rde gerne so einen Lambda Rahmen und eine Monster haben â¦ vielleicht kann mir ja jemand eine ernsthafte Antwort geben wo ich beides unter 1000 Euro zu Kaufen bekÃ¤me ?


----------



## Stagediver (20. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ruhig Brauner...
> ganz schön harter Tobak, den du hier verstreust.



Ich weiss. Allerdings stinkt diese Auktion zum Himmel.

Zitat: "...Des weiteren wurde das Bike statt der normalen Lackierung, auf meinen Wunsch hin in Orange - Schwarz Pulver beschichtet..."


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Zitat: "...Des weiteren wurde das Bike statt der normalen Lackierung, auf meinen Wunsch hin in Orange - Schwarz Pulver beschichtet... 

Und nun kommt bestimmt auch gleich noch das du den Verkäufer Unterstellst das es sich bei dem Angebotenen Bike überhaupt um ein Nicolai Handelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

nö, aber was is bei einem Nicolai eine "normale" Lackierung?

so richtig ehrlich ist der Satz nicht... normale Lackierung vs. Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## Stagediver (20. März 2012)

Den Rahmen gab es nie mit normalem Lack. Entweder Pulverbeschichtung und/oder Eloxial.


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

nun kommt bestimmt auch gleich noch das du den Verkäufer Unterstellst das es sich bei dem Angebotenen Bike überhaupt um ein Nicolai Handelt 

Den Rahmen gab es nie mit normalem Lack. Entweder Pulverbeschichtung und/oder Eloxial



Aber soweit ich weiß gab es den Rahmen nie in diesem Orange  Und du meintest bestimmt Eloxiert


----------



## Stagediver (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Aber soweit ich weiß gab es den Rahmen nie in diesem Orange  Und du meintest bestimmt Eloxiert



Egal welche Farbe es hat, es ist nichts besonderes. Oder wie in der Auktion beschrieben "limitiert".


Eloxal heisst es, sorry.


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

2600Lumen schrieb:


> Warum verkaufste überhaupt auf eBay? Es gibt doch den Bikemarkt hier im Forum!







Ich glaube nicht das die Gebrauchten Sachen meiner Töchter hier in den Bike Markt gehören würden


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Habe gerade auch hier den Bike Markt durch stöbert aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden  Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Rahmen und die Monster unter 1000 Euro bekommen kann  Bitte nur ernsthafte Antworten. Und vielleicht kann mir auch dies bezüglich jemand helfen, was Kosten die Bremsen an den angebotenen Bike ? Habe die um rund 500 Euro Neu gefunden, Stimmt das soweit ?


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

was willst du jetzt damit bezwecken?


----------



## Yeti666 (20. März 2012)

also Wiegen tut Nicolai rund 20 bis 25 Kilo, es kommt also nicht auf 5 Kilo hin oder her an...  sehr lockere Einstellung, Respekt!


----------



## rossifumi (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch hier den Bike Markt durch stöbert aber bin leider nicht fündig geworden  Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Rahmen und die Monster unter 1000 Euro bekommen kann  Bitte nur ernsthafte Antworten. Und vielleicht kann mir auch dies bezüglich jemand helfen, was Kosten die Bremsen an den angebotenen Bike ? Habe die um rund 500 Euro Neu gefunden, Stimmt das soweit ?



Preisaussagen zum Rahmen und der Gabel sind sehr schwierig, da beide Teile sehr selten sind.
Den Begriff "Selten" kann man sich jetzt auslegen, wie man möchte.
Beim Rahmen liegt es am hohen Neupreis und dem hohen Gewicht.
Die Gabel ist einfach alt und wurde damals meines Wissens auch nicht in großartigen Mengen verkauft.

Wenn du beide Parts unbedingt haben möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir eine Probefahrt mit dem ebay Bike zu machen und es dann ggfs. zu ersteigern.
Auf gut Glück würde ich es aber niemals kaufen.


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2012)

Ich denke (unterstelle und behaupte also nicht) auch ganz stark dass clymer der verkäufer des rads ist, aus den oben genannten gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Constantius (20. März 2012)

Ich denke das kann man guten Gewissens unterstellen, da clymers massenhafte Rechtschreibfehler in seinen ersten Posts ein und dieselben sind wie wir sie im Beschreibungstext des ebay-Angebots finden. Und die sind in der Form schon recht einmalig.

clymer, das ist echt der finale Schuss ins Knie, was du hier veranstaltest.


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Preisaussagen zum Rahmen und der Gabel sind sehr schwierig, da beide Teile sehr selten sind.
> Den Begriff "Selten" kann man sich jetzt auslegen, wie man möchte.
> Beim Rahmen liegt es am hohen Neupreis und dem hohen Gewicht.
> Die Gabel ist einfach alt und wurde damals meines Wissens auch nicht in großartigen Mengen verkauft.
> ...


 




Danke für die wie ich feststelle einzigste Vernünftige Antwort auf meine Frage  Obwohl mir Preislich damit auch nicht wirklich weiter geholfen ist und wo ich die Beiden Teile Billiger bekommen kann. Und um das Bike noch Probe fahren zu können ist zu wenig Zeit und es ist zu weit weg  Jedoch habe ich mir mein Preislimit gesetzt und denke damit kann ich nix falsch machen, wenn die Restlichen Teile die an dem Bike Verbaut sind so viel Kosten wie ich sie im Netz gefunden habe, werde ich diese wieder abstoßen bzw. Verkaufen und hab einen großen Teil meines Betrages wieder drinne.


----------



## Constantius (20. März 2012)




----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Constantius schrieb:


>


 


Dann gib mir doch einen Tip wo ich die beiden Teile Billiger bekommen kann? Im Geld Schwimmt bestimmt keiner von uns weder du noch ich oder manch andere hier  Habe zwei Kinder daher sitzt mein Geld auch nicht so Locker wie bei anderen und klar wären mir andere und ganz neue Parts auch lieber, aber das Geld dafür haben ist eine andere Sache. Wäre schon Klasse wenn auch Vernünftige Antworten kommen würden.


----------



## wildsau.com (20. März 2012)

@ Clymer: Man könnte eine grobe Wertschätzung der Teile vornehmen, wenn man richtige Angaben über das Alter und den Zustand hätte.

Du kannst es ja kaufen wenn es nicht schon deins ist. Bei der Beschreibung hat es mit Sicherheit einen noch höheren Wert wie 7000 Euro. Vielleicht ist das ja wie bei den Oldtimern,umso älter umso wertvoller 

Wenn der Verkäufer nach der Lackierung den Rahmen wieder zusammengebaut hat, dann kann das eine interessante Probefahrt werden


----------



## rossifumi (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Dann gib mir doch einen Tip wo ich die beiden Teile Billiger bekommen kann? Im Geld Schwimmt bestimmt keiner von uns weder du noch ich oder manch andere hier  Habe zwei Kinder daher sitzt mein Geld auch nicht so Locker wie bei mansch anderen und klar wären mir andere und ganz neue Parts auch lieber, aber das Geld dafür haben ist eine andere Sache. Wäre schon Klasse wenn auch Vernünftige Antworten kommen würden.



Wie gesagt. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Specialized Demo und einer Fox 40, die zu hunderten oder tausenden produziert und dann später gebraucht bei ebay oder in Foren verkauft werden.
Über solche Produkte kann man ungefähr eine Tendenz abgeben, wieviel sie wert sind, aber bei der Monster und dem Lambda ist es schwieriger.
Jeden Tag wird im Bikemarkt min. ein Demo oder eine Fox 40 zum Verkauf gestellt und jeder informierte User kann nach einer Woche Einlesezeit ungefähr abschätzen, was das Baujahr und der Zustand am Preis ausmachen.

Warum bist du eigentlich auf die beiden Teile, also auf die Monster und das Lambda gerade in dieser Kombination so scharf?


----------



## wildsau.com (20. März 2012)

Warum bist du eigentlich auf die beiden Teile, also auf die Monster und das Lambda gerade in dieser Kombination so scharf?[/QUOTE]

Er kennt nur diese Teile


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

Weil der Rahmen meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Hammer ist, ok vielleicht nicht gerade das Orange. Das ist eher Geschmackssache und glaube auch nicht das er bei mir diese Farbe behalten würde. Die Monster hat ein Freund von mir in seinen Zonenschein Bike Verbaut und daher weiß ich das sie defenetiv nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## wildsau.com (20. März 2012)

Schönes bike hast du Clymer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossifumi (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Weil der Rahmen meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Hammer ist, ok vielleicht nicht gerade das Orange. Das ist eher Geschmackssache und glaube auch nicht das er bei mir diese Farbe behalten würde. Die Monster hat ein Freund von mir in seinen Zonenschein Bike Verbaut und daher weiß ich das sie defenetiv nicht verkehrt ist.



Zu gut, dass du gerade die Zonenscheinrubrik besucht hast, als ich dein Profil angeschaut habe.
Apropos.........Schreib mal etwas zu den Parts von dem schwarzen Nicolai, dass du im Profil als Foto hast. Der Rahmen interessiert mich schon immer. Auf welches Gesamtgewicht kommst du mit dem Aufbau?


----------



## clymer (20. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Zu gut, dass du gerade die Zonenscheinrubrik besucht hast, als ich dein Profil angeschaut habe.
> Apropos.........Schreib mal etwas zu den Parts von dem schwarzen Nicolai, dass du im Profil als Foto hast. Der Rahmen interessiert mich schon immer. Auf welches Gesamtgewicht kommst du mit dem Aufbau?


 



Habe glaube nie etwas davon geschrieben das es mein Bike ist was ich im Profil Bild habe  jedoch merke ich nur eins das du und Wildsau anscheinend an Paranoia leidet  ich habe doch geschrieben das ich ein Lambda haben möchte, nun stellt sich mir die Frage wo das Problem liegt. Es hat sich so wieso schon erledigt da mein Preislimit was ich mir gesetzt habe Überboten wurde  Aber mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf das ihr beide nix weiter zu tuen habt als andere runder zu machen. Was ich persönlich ziemlich peinlich finde. Ohne euch beide angreifen zu wollen. Auf meine frage wo ich beide Teile für mein Preislimit Kaufen könnte bekam ich keine Vernünftige Antwort. Aber ich glaube diese ist auch nicht zu erwarten. Sollte jedoch jemand eines der beiden Teile Rahmen oder Gabel zum Verkauf haben, so würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. So werd jetzt ins Land der Träume verschwinden da ich auch noch einer Arbeit nach gehen muss


----------



## rossifumi (20. März 2012)

clymer schrieb:


> Habe glaube nie etwas davon geschrieben das es mein Bike ist was ich im Profil Bild habe  jedoch merke ich nur eins das du und Wildsau anscheinend an Paranoia leidet  ich habe doch geschrieben das ich ein Lambda haben möchte, nun stellt sich mir die Frage wo das Problem liegt. Es hat sich so wieso schon erledigt da mein Preislimit was ich mir gesetzt habe Überboten wurde  Aber mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf das ihr beide nix weiter zu tuen habt als andere runder zu machen. Was ich persönlich ziemlich peinlich finde. Ohne euch beide angreifen zu wollen. Auf meine frage wo ich beide Teile für mein Preislimit Kaufen könnte bekam ich keine Vernünftige Antwort. Aber ich glaube diese ist auch nicht zu erwarten. Sollte jedoch jemand eines der beiden Teile Rahmen oder Gabel zum Verkauf haben, so würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. So werd jetzt ins Land der Träume verschwinden da ich auch noch einer Arbeit nach gehen muss





Ein Freund von mir verkauft ein schwarzes Lambda als Komplettrad in einem guten Zustand und vielen neuen Parts.
Bei Fragen einfach melden.
Vielleicht trennt er sich auch nur vom Rahmen.

Wenn du Bikeparts suchst, dann gibts für mich immer folgende Adressen.

mtb-news.de/bikemarkt
traildevils.ch
quoka
ebay kleinanzeigen
ebay

Wenn du hier nicht fündig wirst, dann verkauft halt keiner im Moment die Parts, die du suchst.

Um einen gebrauchten Duden würde ich mich auch noch kümmern. Es ist nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wenn ich Beiträge mehr als zwei Mal lesen muss, um sie zu verstehen, dann nervt mich halt auch mal etwas.
Und es liegt nicht an meinen Sprachkenntnissen.


----------



## teatimetom (20. März 2012)

was gehtn hier ab und wieso steht die auktion grade schon auf 1500 euro ?  mit noch 10 stunden laufzeit.... da legst di nieder 
wertlos ist das bike nicht, aber über 2000 euro wäre wohl übertrieben


----------



## Lordseafox (20. März 2012)

Naja, dieser Thread ist doch im idealsten Sinne die beste Werbung für das Lambada im Ebay. Skandale aller Art ziehen doch immer noch am besten um die Leute aufmerksam auf bestimmte Sachen zu machen. Ohne dieses Forum hätt ich auch nie in diese Auktion reingeschaut.
Und muss ja echt zugeben, ich finde die Diskussion genauso interessant, wie das Bike.
Das Lambada ist übrigens echt hammer!


----------



## clymer (21. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir verkauft ein schwarzes Lambda als Komplettrad in einem guten Zustand und vielen neuen Parts.
> Bei Fragen einfach melden.
> Vielleicht trennt er sich auch nur vom Rahmen.
> 
> ...








Schick ist das Bike schon bei Ebay nur für mich derzeit etwas zu Teuer. Rossi was möchte dein Freund denn für das Komplette Lambda haben ? Und wenn über mein Preislimit (war bei Ebay 1200 Euro) wieviel nur für den Rahmen ? Schwarz klingt sehr Interessant  Würde mich freuen wenn du das ernst meinst und mir die Preise mitteilst und mir deine Kontakt Daten per PN schicken könntest, würde mich so schnell wie möglich mit dir in Verbindung setzten.

Ach und das mit den Duden habe ich schon gehört da war ich nicht mal 13 , aber ist OK für den der in Deutschland Geboren wurde, mag das leicht gesagt sein  aber das nur am Rande mal erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clymer (21. März 2012)

.


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2012)

Gegen diesen thread können die ganzen liteville popcornthreads gewaltig abstinken


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2012)

Wer von euch hat es für 1.465,00 gekauft?


----------



## wildsau.com (21. März 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat es für 1.465,00 gekauft?



Wer hätte es gedacht, ich nicht


----------



## Ghoosa (21. März 2012)

Wow, richtig großes Kino hier und dachte wär schon bei Canyon toll 
Gehts noch weiter? Dann hol ich mir eben Popcorn.


----------



## manurie (21. März 2012)

rossifumi schrieb:


> Um einen gebrauchten Duden würde ich mich auch noch kümmern. Es ist nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wenn ich Beiträge mehr als zwei Mal lesen muss, um sie zu verstehen, dann nervt mich halt auch mal etwas.
> Und es liegt nicht an meinen Sprachkenntnissen.


Also ich hatte keine Probleme die Beiträge zu verfolgen, ist ok.


----------



## Constantius (21. März 2012)

clymer wird es wohl auch nicht gekauft haben. Wieso sollte er für sein 7000 EUR Bike an sich selbst nochmal 1465 EUR abdrücken. Halt - vielleicht damit er es nächste Woche als "Bike im Wert von 8465 EUR" wieder bei Ebay einstellen kann


----------



## clymer (21. März 2012)

Constantius schrieb:


> clymer wird es wohl auch nicht gekauft haben. Wieso sollte er für sein 7000 EUR Bike an sich selbst nochmal 1465 EUR abdrücken. Halt - vielleicht damit er es nächste Woche als "Bike im Wert von 8465 EUR" wieder bei Ebay einstellen kann


 


Sag mal jetzt platzt mir der Hals  wie oft noch ? Seit Ihr eigentlich so Be........... wie Ihr schreibt ! Wenn es mein Bike wäre würde ich nicht fragen wer mir mit einen Rahmen weiter helfen kann. Von Rossi habe ich ja auch noch keine Antwort per PN bekommen. Dachte das wäre ein Forum wo einen weiter geholfen wird. Aber da habe ich mich wohl sehr geirrt ! Habe ich bis jetzt eine einzige Vernünftige Antwort bekommen außer dummes gelaber. Nein ! Weder eine Vernünftige Antwort zu einzelnen Preisen der Teile. Keiner von euch konnte sagen was etwas von dem Bike in etwa Kostet, aber über ein Bike Diskutieren was wohl Totaler Schrott wäre das könnt ihr. Mir hätte es gereicht für mein Preislimit. Weil nicht jeder mit Kohle um sich schmeißt um sich das neueste zu Kaufen wie hier einige Posen. Ich war heute bei meinen Händler und hab ihm das Lambda bei Ebay gezeigt. Seine Antwort war 1200 Euro wären ok gewesen zu bezahlen. Er hätte die Bremsen Räder und den Rest genommen und das nicht gerade für wenig, und er sagte auch er hätte noch Raritäten rum liegen die bis heute nicht einmal irgendwo drann gebaut waren. 

und Manurie danke ist ok, aber solche dummen sprüche von wegen Deutsch damit bin ich aufgewachsen, Steh ich drüber 

Bei uns gibt es ein Sprichwort, Urteile nicht über den du nicht kennst.


----------



## Constantius (21. März 2012)

"Bei uns gibt es ein Sprichwort, Urteile nicht über den du nicht kennst."

Ha Bub, verkauf mi net für dumm, i kenn di 

Niemand sonst hat eine Schreibe wie du. Moooment, da war ganz zufällig noch der Typ, der grade ein Nicolai Lambda auf Ebay vertickert hat. Und keiner außer dir schreibt hier dieses unfreiwillig lustige Angebot hoch.

Die Indizien überführen dich, Sünder, da hilft kein Leugnen* 

*Erleichtere nun Deine Seele, mein Sohn, durch ein Geständnis, sonst kommst du noch ins KTWR


----------



## clymer (21. März 2012)

Constantius schrieb:


> "Bei uns gibt es ein Sprichwort, Urteile nicht über den du nicht kennst."
> 
> Ha Bub, verkauf mi net für dumm, i kenn di
> 
> ...


 


Du hast sie nicht alle, Paranoia 

und Ha Bub, kannst du stecken lassen ! Bei uns Heißt es Ha Bib, Junge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Constantius (21. März 2012)

Sag das dem Weltenrichter, wenn er dich wegen deiner linken Ebay-Dinger dahin schickt, wo du hingehörst


----------



## clymer (21. März 2012)

Constantius schrieb:


> Sag das dem Weltenrichter, wenn er dich wegen deiner linken Ebay-Dinger dahin schickt, wo du hingehörst


 

Klar wo ich hin gehöre, seh schon an was ich für einen geraten bin Junge nur weil du Deutscher bist denkst du bist was Besseres als ich. Das glaubst aber auch nur du  der Klügere gibt nach daher lasse ich dich in deinen irr glauben und wünsch dir alles gute  ist mir zu dumm zu Diskutieren, denn den Baum den du hattest habe ich nicht geraucht  immerhin ging es nur um einen Rahmen und eine Gabel


----------



## WODAN (21. März 2012)

Wo sind die Mods wenn man sie braucht?

Verirren sich mittlerweile nur noch Trolle ins Nicolai Forum???


----------

